# Fishing brisbane river



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, does anyone have any advice for fishing the brisbane river around the gateway bridge eg launch points, things to target or is it better to try further down near fishermans island and the sea way. Any advice is welcome.

Thanks
Karl


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_ur ... 1oc4&gl=AU

Not even sure you can eat what you catch!


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

There are fish everywhere m8. Personally I would hit the Bay for snapper or the little creeks off the river for salmon and jacks, or alternately go right up the river and fish for bass.

Sorry for brief post, not much battery on laptop.  PM me if you wanna know some spots.( no guarantees lol)

Richo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Northside you can launch at Pinkenba boat ramp, Southside you launch from Colmslie. Plenty of fish in the river in this stretch of the river. Everything from bream,flathead and whiting up to jews, threadies and snapper with plenty of catfish and rays thrown in for good measure. Lots and lots of current in the river with tidal flow so keep this in mind when travelling and time your runs with the tides. There are also restricted zones around many of the operational wharves requiring you to keep a minimum distance of 30m away. The three most important aspects of fishing apply to the river as they do everywhere you fish and these are: 1) Target structure: In the Brissy there is lots, rock walls, jetties, bridge pylons, swirling back eddies, banks, moored boats etc etc. 2) Find the bait, if you find bait then predators won't be far away. 3) Target a particular species, you will always have more success targetting a particular species and tailoring your fishing times and methods to catch your target, there will still be bycatch resulting in mixed bags but you simply increase your chances of having a successful trip etc. It is also much more satisfying to concquer a target species as well IMHO.

Kev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Jeez, I thought someone still local would give advice closer than I can.

1 Mate check the referdex, there is a spot about half way between balmoral and the bridge that has a boat ramp. 
2 I think there are launch points around, damn, the "aquarium"? Can't recall the name exactly.
3 if all is in doubt try Whyte Island boat ramp. Choose a high tide and launch say 90 min before it.

I had no problem eating river fish from the river mouth, probably the same for the bridge. Depends on the fish though. And I have a third green glowing eye.

Don't underestimate the current, even this close to the bar it's bloody quick.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Ajd was the lower Brisbane river man i think from memory... I never fish it so i can't really give good advice.


----------

